# Hot Shot Manufacturing



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Just ordered my X-tacy 3 finger from Lancaster. I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

Great Company cant wait to get my hands around these releases!!!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

ttt for some great looking releases!!!!


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 12, 2008)

i love mine


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------

